
Ask HN: How to deal with unprofessional junior software engineers? - frustrateddev99
Recently joined a startup that has predominately junior software developers who name projects after memes, use emojis in logs, and do other unprofessional things (anti-social behavior, arrogance, etc.). Have you dealt with something similar? If so, what advice would you give somebody who is not management on how to improve the situation?
======
davismwfl
First, don't get hung up on things that don't matter, and pick the issues you
raise. For example, unless a log is going to be client facing, I'd not say
anything about the emojis or other slightly unprofessional but non-harmful
stuff they might add. Naming projects, if it is again an internal name, it
maybe annoying and slightly immature, but as long as it isn't demeaning or
adding potentially liability to the company (e.g. insulting/demeaning to a
class of people, gender etc) leave it be. Hell, I used to name our servers
after Dilbert and Simpsons characters back in the day, and I know many others
that did similar things too. We also did characters from comic books etc, just
a way to have a little levity to our pressures. Or when you have that one
server or software that constantly acts up so you name it some evil villain
name, that's just coping with the situation and trying to have a little fun.
Squashing that can be very bad for moral, don't be the fun police.

Anti-social behavior is a super broad term and could cover everything from the
quiet person happy to just do his/her work but just not wanting to socialize;
to someone actively being aggressive and threatening to others (the true anti-
social behavior). People over use that term a lot, but taken in context of
your post I'd say you aren't talking about quiet people who just want to do
their job. In that case I'd still give them the benefit of the doubt and chalk
it up to youth until proven otherwise. In other words, they need guidance on
the proper methods, processes, structure and what is considered professional
and unprofessional, they don't need judgement.

When you do address an issue, don't do it confrontationally (e.g. don't start
it with well your wrong stop doing xyz), be informative and give examples of
how it could be embarrassing or hurt the company and their reputation. Like
let's say logs will be seen by customers or may at some point you can see but
maybe they are missing because of experience. Point out that having anything
that makes the product look like it doesn't take an issue seriously could be
detrimental to the company, and the perception clients will take away from it.
Don't make it personal, and don't be judgemental or you'll never make any
headway.

You don't need to be "in charge" to lead, you just need to give respect, gain
their respect and learn to inform, educate and leave the judgement at the
door. I am not saying you are judgemental, don't know you, just that it is one
of the most common issues I see with people trying to change a situation or
who are becoming leaders.

------
_Schizotypy
Does it affect their performance?

~~~
zunzun
Unprofessional behavior can severely impact team performance, and if
managerially tolerated can drive the more professional software engineers
elsewhere to escape from it. Part of individual performance is at the level of
professional interaction.

